# Unable to connect to Jabberd2 after sasl_gsasl update

## mariourk

After I updated sasl_gsasl, revdep-rebuild told me to re-emerge jabberd2. So I did. Compiling went without errors. Restarting Jabberd2 also gave no errors. There is nothing wrong, I can find in the logs. Yet... I can't connect with my clients to the jabberd2 server...  :Confused: 

All I see when a client tries to connect, is this:

```

Aug 12 14:29:51 mail jabberd/c2s[14433]: [11] [xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx, port=49014] connect

```

Does someone have an idea what might be wrong?

Update

I tried my Jabber account on a different Jabber-client (Empathy, normally I use PSI). To my surpise it connected immediately. But I'm not happy to reset all the clients of the people working here. Does someone know how to make the clients work, without resetting them?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## mariourk

Noone?   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## mariourk

Still noone?

This is what the logs say, when I do a restart. I can't find anything wrong there. It used to work without any problem  :Confused: 

```

Aug 15 11:17:13 mail jabberd/c2s[17462]: shutting down

Aug 15 11:17:13 mail jabberd/router[17428]: [127.0.0.1, port=55608] disconnect

Aug 15 11:17:13 mail jabberd/router[17428]: [c2s] offline

Aug 15 11:17:13 mail jabberd/router[17428]: shutting down

Aug 15 11:17:13 mail jabberd/router[17428]: [127.0.0.1, port=55606] disconnect

Aug 15 11:17:13 mail jabberd/router[17428]: [jabber.mydomain.com] offline

Aug 15 11:17:13 mail jabberd/router[17428]: [127.0.0.1, port=55607] disconnect

Aug 15 11:17:13 mail jabberd/router[17428]: [s2s] default route offline

Aug 15 11:17:13 mail jabberd/router[17428]: [s2s] offline

Aug 15 11:17:13 mail jabberd/sm[17439]: connection to router closed

Aug 15 11:17:13 mail jabberd/sm[17439]: attempting reconnect (3 left)

Aug 15 11:17:13 mail jabberd/s2s[17451]: connection to router closed

Aug 15 11:17:13 mail jabberd/s2s[17451]: attempting reconnect (3 left)

Aug 15 11:17:13 mail jabberd/s2s[17451]: attempting connection to router at 127.0.0.1, port=5347

Aug 15 11:17:13 mail jabberd/s2s[17451]: shutting down

Aug 15 11:17:13 mail jabberd/s2s[17451]: connection to router closed

Aug 15 11:17:13 mail jabberd/sm[17439]: attempting connection to router at 127.0.0.1, port=5347

Aug 15 11:17:13 mail jabberd/sm[17439]: shutting down

Aug 15 11:17:13 mail jabberd/router[17598]: starting up

Aug 15 11:17:13 mail jabberd/router[17598]: process id is 17598, written to /var/run/jabber/router.pid

Aug 15 11:17:13 mail jabberd/router[17598]: loaded user table (1 users)

Aug 15 11:17:13 mail jabberd/router[17598]: loaded filters (0 rules)

Aug 15 11:17:13 mail jabberd/router[17598]: [0.0.0.0, port=5347] listening for incoming connections

Aug 15 11:17:13 mail jabberd/sm[17609]: starting up

Aug 15 11:17:13 mail jabberd/sm[17609]: id: jabber.mydomain.com

Aug 15 11:17:13 mail jabberd/sm[17609]: process id is 17609, written to /var/run/jabber/sm.pid

Aug 15 11:17:13 mail jabberd/sm[17609]: loading 'mysql' storage module

Aug 15 11:17:13 mail jabberd/sm[17609]: initialised storage driver 'mysql'

Aug 15 11:17:13 mail jabberd/sm[17609]: modules search path: /usr/lib64/jabberd

Aug 15 11:17:13 mail jabberd/sm[17609]: module 'status' added to chain 'sess-start' (order 0 index 0 seq 0)

Aug 15 11:17:13 mail jabberd/sm[17609]: module 'status' added to chain 'sess-end' (order 0 index 0 seq 1)

Aug 15 11:17:13 mail jabberd/sm[17609]: module 'iq-last' added to chain 'sess-end' (order 1 index 1 seq 0)

Aug 15 11:17:13 mail jabberd/sm[17609]: module 'validate' added to chain 'in-sess' (order 0 index 2 seq 0)

Aug 15 11:17:13 mail jabberd/sm[17609]: module 'status' added to chain 'in-sess' (order 1 index 0 seq 2)

Aug 15 11:17:13 mail jabberd/sm[17609]: module 'privacy' added to chain 'in-sess' (order 2 index 3 seq 0)

Aug 15 11:17:13 mail jabberd/sm[17609]: module 'roster' added to chain 'in-sess' (order 3 index 4 seq 0)

Aug 15 11:17:13 mail jabberd/sm[17609]: module 'vacation' added to chain 'in-sess' (order 4 index 5 seq 0)

Aug 15 11:17:13 mail jabberd/sm[17609]: module 'iq-vcard' added to chain 'in-sess' (order 5 index 6 seq 0)

Aug 15 11:17:13 mail jabberd/sm[17609]: module 'iq-ping' added to chain 'in-sess' (order 6 index 7 seq 0)

Aug 15 11:17:13 mail jabberd/sm[17609]: module 'iq-private' added to chain 'in-sess' (order 7 index 8 seq 0)

Aug 15 11:17:13 mail jabberd/sm[17609]: module 'disco' added to chain 'in-sess' (order 8 index 9 seq 0)

Aug 15 11:17:13 mail jabberd/sm[17609]: module 'amp' added to chain 'in-sess' (order 9 index 10 seq 0)

Aug 15 11:17:13 mail jabberd/sm[17609]: module 'offline' added to chain 'in-sess' (order 10 index 11 seq 0)

Aug 15 11:17:13 mail jabberd/sm[17609]: module 'announce' added to chain 'in-sess' (order 11 index 12 seq 0)

Aug 15 11:17:13 mail jabberd/sm[17609]: module 'presence' added to chain 'in-sess' (order 12 index 13 seq 0)

Aug 15 11:17:13 mail jabberd/sm[17609]: module 'deliver' added to chain 'in-sess' (order 13 index 14 seq 0)

Aug 15 11:17:13 mail jabberd/sm[17609]: module 'session' added to chain 'in-router' (order 0 index 15 seq 0)

Aug 15 11:17:13 mail jabberd/sm[17609]: module 'validate' added to chain 'in-router' (order 1 index 2 seq 1)

Aug 15 11:17:13 mail jabberd/sm[17609]: module 'presence' added to chain 'in-router' (order 2 index 13 seq 1)

Aug 15 11:17:13 mail jabberd/sm[17609]: module 'privacy' added to chain 'in-router' (order 3 index 3 seq 1)

Aug 15 11:17:13 mail jabberd/sm[17609]: module 'privacy' added to chain 'out-router' (order 0 index 3 seq 2)

Aug 15 11:17:13 mail jabberd/sm[17609]: module 'iq-last' added to chain 'pkt-sm' (order 0 index 1 seq 1)

Aug 15 11:17:13 mail jabberd/sm[17609]: module 'iq-ping' added to chain 'pkt-sm' (order 1 index 7 seq 1)

Aug 15 11:17:13 mail jabberd/sm[17609]: module 'iq-time' added to chain 'pkt-sm' (order 2 index 16 seq 0)

Aug 15 11:17:13 mail jabberd/sm[17609]: module 'iq-version' added to chain 'pkt-sm' (order 3 index 17 seq 0)

Aug 15 11:17:13 mail jabberd/sm[17609]: module 'amp' added to chain 'pkt-sm' (order 4 index 10 seq 1)

Aug 15 11:17:13 mail jabberd/sm[17609]: module 'disco' added to chain 'pkt-sm' (order 5 index 9 seq 1)

Aug 15 11:17:13 mail jabberd/sm[17609]: module 'announce' added to chain 'pkt-sm' (order 6 index 12 seq 1)

Aug 15 11:17:13 mail jabberd/sm[17609]: module 'help' added to chain 'pkt-sm' (order 7 index 18 seq 0)

Aug 15 11:17:13 mail jabberd/sm[17609]: module 'echo' added to chain 'pkt-sm' (order 8 index 19 seq 0)

Aug 15 11:17:13 mail jabberd/sm[17609]: module 'status' added to chain 'pkt-sm' (order 9 index 0 seq 3)

Aug 15 11:17:13 mail jabberd/sm[17609]: module 'presence' added to chain 'pkt-sm' (order 10 index 13 seq 2)

Aug 15 11:17:13 mail jabberd/sm[17609]: module 'roster' added to chain 'pkt-user' (order 0 index 4 seq 1)

Aug 15 11:17:13 mail jabberd/sm[17609]: module 'presence' added to chain 'pkt-user' (order 1 index 13 seq 3)

Aug 15 11:17:13 mail jabberd/sm[17609]: module 'iq-vcard' added to chain 'pkt-user' (order 2 index 6 seq 1)

Aug 15 11:17:13 mail jabberd/sm[17609]: module 'amp' added to chain 'pkt-user' (order 3 index 10 seq 2)

Aug 15 11:17:13 mail jabberd/sm[17609]: module 'deliver' added to chain 'pkt-user' (order 4 index 14 seq 1)

Aug 15 11:17:13 mail jabberd/sm[17609]: module 'vacation' added to chain 'pkt-user' (order 5 index 5 seq 1)

Aug 15 11:17:13 mail jabberd/sm[17609]: module 'offline' added to chain 'pkt-user' (order 6 index 11 seq 1)

Aug 15 11:17:13 mail jabberd/sm[17609]: module 'disco-publish' added to chain 'pkt-user' (order 7 index 20 seq 0)

Aug 15 11:17:13 mail jabberd/sm[17609]: module 'iq-last' added to chain 'pkt-user' (order 8 index 1 seq 2)

Aug 15 11:17:13 mail jabberd/sm[17609]: module 'session' added to chain 'pkt-router' (order 0 index 15 seq 1)

Aug 15 11:17:13 mail jabberd/sm[17609]: module 'disco' added to chain 'pkt-router' (order 1 index 9 seq 2)

Aug 15 11:17:13 mail jabberd/sm[17609]: module 'active' added to chain 'user-load' (order 0 index 21 seq 0)

Aug 15 11:17:13 mail jabberd/sm[17609]: module 'roster' added to chain 'user-load' (order 1 index 4 seq 2)

Aug 15 11:17:13 mail jabberd/sm[17609]: module 'roster-publish' added to chain 'user-load' (order 2 index 22 seq 0)

Aug 15 11:17:13 mail jabberd/sm[17609]: module 'privacy' added to chain 'user-load' (order 3 index 3 seq 3)

Aug 15 11:17:13 mail jabberd/sm[17609]: module 'disco-publish' added to chain 'user-load' (order 4 index 20 seq 1)

Aug 15 11:17:13 mail jabberd/sm[17609]: module 'vacation' added to chain 'user-load' (order 5 index 5 seq 2)

Aug 15 11:17:13 mail jabberd/sm[17609]: module 'active' added to chain 'user-create' (order 0 index 21 seq 1)

Aug 15 11:17:13 mail jabberd/sm[17609]: module 'template-roster' added to chain 'user-create' (order 1 index 23 seq 0)

Aug 15 11:17:13 mail jabberd/sm[17609]: module 'active' added to chain 'user-delete' (order 0 index 21 seq 2)

Aug 15 11:17:13 mail jabberd/sm[17609]: module 'announce' added to chain 'user-delete' (order 1 index 12 seq 2)

Aug 15 11:17:13 mail jabberd/sm[17609]: module 'disco-publish' added to chain 'user-delete' (order 2 index 20 seq 2)

Aug 15 11:17:13 mail jabberd/sm[17609]: module 'offline' added to chain 'user-delete' (order 3 index 11 seq 2)

Aug 15 11:17:13 mail jabberd/sm[17609]: module 'privacy' added to chain 'user-delete' (order 4 index 3 seq 4)

Aug 15 11:17:13 mail jabberd/sm[17609]: module 'roster' added to chain 'user-delete' (order 5 index 4 seq 3)

Aug 15 11:17:13 mail jabberd/sm[17609]: module 'vacation' added to chain 'user-delete' (order 6 index 5 seq 3)

Aug 15 11:17:13 mail jabberd/sm[17609]: module 'status' added to chain 'user-delete' (order 7 index 0 seq 4)

Aug 15 11:17:13 mail jabberd/sm[17609]: module 'iq-last' added to chain 'user-delete' (order 8 index 1 seq 3)

Aug 15 11:17:13 mail jabberd/sm[17609]: module 'iq-private' added to chain 'user-delete' (order 9 index 8 seq 1)

Aug 15 11:17:13 mail jabberd/sm[17609]: module 'iq-vcard' added to chain 'user-delete' (order 10 index 6 seq 2)

Aug 15 11:17:13 mail jabberd/sm[17609]: module 'iq-version' added to chain 'disco-extend' (order 0 index 17 seq 1)

Aug 15 11:17:13 mail jabberd/sm[17609]: module 'help' added to chain 'disco-extend' (order 1 index 18 seq 1)

Aug 15 11:17:13 mail jabberd/sm[17609]: version: jabberd sm 2.2.4

Aug 15 11:17:13 mail jabberd/sm[17609]: attempting connection to router at 127.0.0.1, port=5347

Aug 15 11:17:13 mail jabberd/router[17598]: [127.0.0.1, port=50623] connect

Aug 15 11:17:13 mail jabberd/s2s[17621]: starting up (interval=60, queue=60, keepalive=0, idle=86400)

Aug 15 11:17:13 mail jabberd/s2s[17621]: process id is 17621, written to /var/run/jabber/s2s.pid

Aug 15 11:17:13 mail jabberd/s2s[17621]: attempting connection to router at 127.0.0.1, port=5347

Aug 15 11:17:13 mail jabberd/router[17598]: [127.0.0.1, port=50624] connect

Aug 15 11:17:13 mail jabberd/c2s[17632]: starting up

Aug 15 11:17:13 mail jabberd/c2s[17632]: process id is 17632, written to /var/run/jabber/c2s.pid

Aug 15 11:17:13 mail jabberd/c2s[17632]: modules search path: /usr/lib64/jabberd

Aug 15 11:17:13 mail jabberd/c2s[17632]: loading 'mysql' authreg module

Aug 15 11:17:13 mail jabberd/c2s[17632]: initialized auth module 'mysql'

Aug 15 11:17:13 mail jabberd/c2s[17632]: [jabber.mydomain.com] configured; realm=jabber.mydomain.com, registration enabled

Aug 15 11:17:13 mail jabberd/c2s[17632]: attempting connection to router at 127.0.0.1, port=5347

Aug 15 11:17:13 mail jabberd/router[17598]: [127.0.0.1, port=50625] connect

Aug 15 11:17:13 mail jabberd/router[17598]: [127.0.0.1, port=50623] authenticated as jabberd@jabberd-router

Aug 15 11:17:13 mail jabberd/sm[17609]: connection to router established

Aug 15 11:17:13 mail jabberd/router[17598]: [jabber.mydomain.com] online (bound to 127.0.0.1, port 50623)

Aug 15 11:17:13 mail jabberd/s2s[17621]: connection to router established

Aug 15 11:17:13 mail jabberd/router[17598]: [127.0.0.1, port=50624] authenticated as jabberd@jabberd-router

Aug 15 11:17:13 mail jabberd/router[17598]: [s2s] set as default route

Aug 15 11:17:13 mail jabberd/router[17598]: [s2s] online (bound to 127.0.0.1, port 50624)

Aug 15 11:17:13 mail jabberd/router[17598]: [127.0.0.1, port=50625] authenticated as jabberd@jabberd-router

Aug 15 11:17:13 mail jabberd/c2s[17632]: connection to router established

Aug 15 11:17:13 mail jabberd/router[17598]: [c2s] online (bound to 127.0.0.1, port 50625)

Aug 15 11:17:13 mail jabberd/sm[17609]: ready for sessions

Aug 15 11:17:13 mail jabberd/s2s[17621]: [0.0.0.0, port=5269] listening for connections

Aug 15 11:17:13 mail jabberd/s2s[17621]: ready for connections

Aug 15 11:17:13 mail jabberd/c2s[17632]: [0.0.0.0, port=5222] listening for connections

Aug 15 11:17:13 mail jabberd/c2s[17632]: [0.0.0.0, port=5223] listening for SSL connections

Aug 15 11:17:13 mail jabberd/c2s[17632]: ready for connections

```

When the server is started (without giving any errors) the PSI client keeps trying to login forever.

----------

## hidaba

same problem here after libgsasl upgrade.

I try to remerge jabberd2 but don't' authenticate users

----------

## mariourk

Did someone manage to solve this problem? If so, I would really like to know how...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Jabbas

Same problem here. Here's XML Console log from PSI:

```

<?xml version="1.0"?>

<stream:stream xmlns:stream="http://etherx.jabber.org/streams" version="1.0" xmlns="jabber:client" to="jabbas.pl" xml:lang="pl-PL" xmlns:xml="http://www.w3.org/XML/1998/namespace">

<?xml version='1.0'?><stream:stream xmlns:stream='http://etherx.jabber.org/streams' xmlns='jabber:client' from='jabbas.pl' version='1.0' id='6ndxoj2xfv1j649nba9a8iuquv94j5opt1mhlpf1'>

<stream:features>

<mechanisms xmlns="urn:ietf:params:xml:ns:xmpp-sasl">

<mechanism>PLAIN</mechanism>

<mechanism>DIGEST-MD5</mechanism>

</mechanisms>

<auth xmlns="http://jabber.org/features/iq-auth"/>

<register xmlns="http://jabber.org/features/iq-register"/>

</stream:features>

<auth xmlns="urn:ietf:params:xml:ns:xmpp-sasl" mechanism="DIGEST-MD5"/>

<challenge xmlns="urn:ietf:params:xml:ns:xmpp-sasl">cmVhbG09ImphYmJhcy5wbCIsIG5vbmNlPSI0ZzhidnpuMDJ6OXJJQ2gxb2tuUTBBPT0iLCBxb3A9ImF1dGgiLCBjaGFyc2V0PXV0Zi04LCBhbGdvcml0aG09bWQ1LXNlc3M=</challenge>

<response xmlns="urn:ietf:params:xml:ns:xmpp-sasl">dXNlcm5hbWU9InRlc3QiLHJlYWxtPSJqYWJiYXMucGwiLG5vbmNlPSI0ZzhidnpuMDJ6OXJJQ2gxb2tuUTBBPT0iLGNub25jZT0iQUZ2enhCcHBJeVdTMk16U2VFOHFOVXpaMDBGeUppMmFuQStoMGUxeXd1ND0iLG5jPTAwMDAwMDAxLGRpZ2VzdC11cmk9InhtcHAvamFiYmFzLnBsIixxb3A9YXV0aCxyZXNwb25zZT0wZWI4OGI0ZGIwYWNmMzM0YWU3NWZmYjY0M2I4NzM2NyxjaGFyc2V0PXV0Zi04</response>

<success xmlns="urn:ietf:params:xml:ns:xmpp-sasl"/>

<?xml version="1.0"?>

<stream:stream xmlns:stream="http://etherx.jabber.org/streams" version="1.0" xmlns="jabber:client" to="jabbas.pl" xml:lang="pl-PL" xmlns:xml="http://www.w3.org/XML/1998/namespace">

```

After removing <sasl> tags from c2s.xml (and by doing that removing sasl authentication from jabber server) everything works...

----------

## BlackEye

... and we are now forced to disable SSL at all?

I've still the same problem

----------

## py-ro

Or get a Ebuild for a newer Version of jabberd2, like 2.2.16.

----------

## BlackEye

Ah, cool. I should file a bug report for a newser ebuild then.

Thanks

Edit: Nevermind. I just realized that there is already a version bump request -> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=314473

Wrong title (net-im/jabberd2-2.2.14 version bump) - but there is an ebuild for the very last version.

I'll give it a try

----------

